# S 1867 bill commentary from Anonymous



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

http://www.gpo.gov/f...112s1867pcs.pdf

Sections 1031 and 1032, starts around page 360 or so on my computer.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Some of it was from the revolutionary speech in V for Vendetta. Names were changed to make it more relevant to the US.


----------

